# Backup camera installed.



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Since I havnt seen any of you fiddling with backup cameras yet, i decided to try it myself, I work as a electrician in the daily life, and I thought why not.


I bought Car Rear View CAMERA CHEVROLET Epica/Lova/Aveo/Captiva/Cruze/Matis/HHR/Lacetti | eBay

And some 1x 0.75 copper wire.

Some cable thieves (Atleast thats why they're called in denmark, something you can clip onto the existing wireing, and then get a connection to another wire).

and some basic tools.


My standard cruze comes with a 7" navigation-multifunction system, which can play DVDs, navigate, bluetooth, connect ipod, play games excetera excetera.

I wont go into much details about the wireing, but if any of you feel i should, i will go disassemble my car, and be more specific about it. (since its a few months ago since i did it, i can't really remember )



Anyhow. this is how the picture looks. on my navi screen. 
http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/6440/img1389fp.jpg
http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/7416/img1388j.jpg


So far I havnt had any issues with it, except for when it's heavy rain, you could be unlucky the lens will be hit by a raindrop, which makes it pretty hard to see.


However everything is still highly visible at night.




If any questions, feel free to pm me or write in this thread, and I'll be answering as soon as possible.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not bad quality for the price. 

Couple questions;

1. Manual or Auto?
2. Does it switch to rear view when you put in reverse?
3. If yes, how did you manage that?
If no, how do you switch to rear view?

Also, I thought the stereos that came with connectivity (blue tooth, USB) had a different deck with more buttons around the play button.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

1. Manual.
2. It does indeed switch to rear view when i put it in reverse -and it does it very quick, and without lag, or interferance with mobilephones or such.
3. It uses a pulse from the camera, the wire which came with the camera had a red wire connected to it also, which was hooked to the camera, so when the camera is turned on, there's 12 volts to the screen ,so it knows when it's on. I did that by connecting the camera to reverse back light.


As far as I'm concerned, I don't have anymore buttons than that, except for the steering wheel


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Perfect. Solves all my problems.
Well except the part where I don't have a screen. But at least I know it works on the manuals when not installed from factory.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Do you have a option for backup camera? Or do you mean the screen?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't have either. Was wanting to get back up camera but didn't think it was going to be a simple diy being that it didn't come from factory. For some reason I thought the sensor for switching display would be be either at the computer level or shifter.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

The sensor is the camera itself  When that gets 12 volts, it turns the screen on.


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

Could you take a picture of the camera installed (and if possible) the wirring? I guess it is installed in one of the license plate lights?
By the way i'm also from denmark and i have a 2010 1.8LT cruze but i think mine comes with an older navigation/music system it think the
model name is "CD500" what model is yours? And do you think it would work with my system?


----------



## tocangal (May 22, 2011)

Well done  !! I admire people who can take things apart and make them better....


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

mattail said:


> Could you take a picture of the camera installed (and if possible) the wirring? I guess it is installed in one of the license plate lights?
> By the way i'm also from denmark and i have a 2010 1.8LT cruze but i think mine comes with an older navigation/music system it think the
> model name is "CD500" what model is yours? And do you think it would work with my system?



I can take a picture, but I'd rather wait till you've decided if you're gonna buy it or not, it takes quite some time to disassemble and assemble everything 

If you have 7" nav, i'm sure it works. You can test by removing your fans to the left and right of the nav screen (the ones surrounded by lightgray finish), and then you could probably get your hands in, and see what inputs and outputs you have.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

tocangal said:


> Well done  !! I admire people who can take things apart and make them better....


Thanks alot  I like a challenge when it comes to cars, my cruze is new so I don't have to do much repairs  So it's cheap tweaks and stuff, not something that changes the car completely, but things that makes it better (in my opinion )


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

I almost forgot:
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/3716/fotout.jpg


----------



## mbond (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, I bought that camera on ebay as well and was wondering how you did the wiring? I have a 2012 manual with 7" nav.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@ *mbond*

If your 7" nav has CCD inputs, thats where you connect the video out from the cam. 
the other cam wire, red wire as mentioned by the OP, is connected/tapped to the "+" of the reverse light wires. 
thus, when your reverse lights come on, your cam also comes on.  


HTH


====== 

@ Snazzy

what brand and model is your 7" Nav? 
It seems to be a RoadRover unit? am I correct?



cheers!
phantom


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

How do you access the navigation inputs????


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

I wonder if it's possible to wire this into the LCD OnStar mirror?


----------



## steamguy14 (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright... where in the world did you run the video cable from the trunk to the head unit? I'm thinking about doing this in the future and want to know what I'm up against. Thanks!


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if this will work with a US nav unit?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@steamguy14

the wire runs thru the left molding in the floorboard (not sure what its called)

thats also where the speaker wires for the rear runs thru.

If you remove the cover for the front hood release, you"ll see a harness with a bunch of cables, follow the wires goin to the back and you'll figure how to wire your reverse cam.


HTH
phantom


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## mbond (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok so I tapped the camera into the reverse lights and I fed the wire through the left molding in the car. now my question is how far do I have to feed it to reach the connector to the monitor. I just want to ask before I tear apart my car and find out that there was a different/ easier way. 

Thank you!


----------



## rizard2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

Snazzy said:


> I can take a picture, but I'd rather wait till you've decided if you're gonna buy it or not, it takes quite some time to disassemble and assemble everything
> 
> If you have 7" nav, i'm sure it works. You can test by removing your fans to the left and right of the nav screen (the ones surrounded by lightgray finish), and then you could probably get your hands in, and see what inputs and outputs you have.


The backup camera was one of the only things I wish my Cruze had the option for! But now based on your posts, I've ordered the same camera from eBay to give it a try. I'm fairly experienced and comfortable with electronics and modifying cars, but could you tell me what you did to get access to the rear of the nav unit? I don't want to have to tear apart my whole dash if there's an easy way you've figured out already!  Thanks for the great pics and info already though! I can't wait for the camera to arrive!


----------



## blacksriv (Feb 5, 2013)

Do you have to pull out the screen to connect the camera or is there an easier way?


----------



## KelownaCory (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey everyone this is my first post and actually the first time I've posted on a forum of any kind, so I apologize now for all of the etiquette based mistakes I assure you I'll make in the future. I just finished pulling apart the dash of my 2012 Cruze 2LT RS with the OEM nav system, and there are no available inputs on the back of the screen or the head unit. Thank goodness the camera was only $20 or I'd be feeling pretty sheepish having ordered the camera first and checking for inputs second...


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Snazzy

Inspired by you I bought a camera - but I cannot see how to connect it? Maybe it’s because mine is a 2010 with a 
different model than yours - please see pictures.


























What kind of connection did you have on your screen?


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

DieselDK said:


> Hi Snazzy
> 
> Inspired by you I bought a camera - but I cannot see how to connect it? Maybe it’s because mine is a 2010 with a
> different model than yours - please see pictures.
> ...


Mine is a 2010 model from DK too, there is no input for camera with the stock nav/audio system. The 2011 models and onward have i believe.


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

mattail said:


> Mine is a 2010 model from DK too, there is no input for camera with the stock nav/audio system. The 2011 models and onward have i believe.


Æv....!
Thanks for answer..


----------



## rizard2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

I took my dash apart too and have the wiring schematics from the dealer. There are *NO* inputs on the back of the stock nav system for a reverse camera or any other type of AV accessories. As such, I have now mounted a small 4.5" display to the dash to the left of the wheel above the AC vent. It's connected to a reverse camera kit I installed in the right license plate light. It looks nice and works great! I tapped it's power into the reverse lights, so it turns on when I put the car in reverse. The screen had a second (primary) input that is automatically used when it cannot sense a signal from the reverse camera. So, I bought a second camera for the front of the car (mounted in the lower grille) and use it to help me judge distance and squeeze into tight parking spots. It works great too and has an awesome picture, but I am debating moving it to someplace on the front-right of the car angling back to help with my blind-spot.

_My only question is, does anyone have any suggestions on how to mount my screen to the dash without drilling a hole or other destructive methods?_ I've tried a strong 3M 2-sided adhesive pad and it does not want to stick to the vinyl/leather (the plush material) of the dash.


----------



## grima1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Snazzy,

I have 2012 Cruze with factory installed 7" display. I would like to install a rear camera but could not find any installation guide for this navigation system. I found how to install the rear camera(here no problem). But no wiring diagram or installation guide at the back of navigation. Do you have a picture or wiring diagram? What input has to be used to connect video?
Your or other form members advice would very helpful!


----------



## rizard2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

grima1 said:


> Snazzy,
> 
> I have 2012 Cruze with factory installed 7" display. I would like to install a rear camera but could not find any installation guide for this navigation system. I found how to install the rear camera(here no problem). But no wiring diagram or installation guide at the back of navigation. Do you have a picture or wiring diagram? What input has to be used to connect video?
> Your or other form members advice would very helpful!


It can't be done on a 2012 Cruze with factory nav system (US models at least). I went through that process last January/February. The dealer gave me the wiring diagrams for the nav system and head unit. They didn't indicate any auxillary inputs of any kind, but I took apart the dash to be sure -- there's no place to plug a camera into the factory nav system. So, I added a second screen above the driver's left air vent. I'll eventually mount it by the mirror.


----------



## grima1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for quick response!
Yes, I have a 2012 US Model and that is strange that no option to connect video as you described. Maybe the required video wire is covered somethere? I will keep looking for ways to connect to the factory screen. I will let you know if I will find anything new.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

does it shows vertical lines to show how wide is the area behind?


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

phantom said:


> @ *mbond*
> 
> If your 7" nav has CCD inputs, thats where you connect the video out from the cam.
> the other cam wire, red wire as mentioned by the OP, is connected/tapped to the "+" of the reverse light wires.
> ...


What did you use to connect/tap into the cars rear light. Did you solder the two wires together?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

mattail said:


> What did you use to connect/tap into the cars rear light. Did you solder the two wires together?


no fancy connectors, just stripped a portion of the + reverse wire lamp, and wound one end of the red wire from the cam to it, then wrapped it with electrical tape.  

reference pix from google..... not actual wires....


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

phantom said:


> no fancy connectors, just stripped a portion of the + reverse wire lamp, and wound one end of the red wire from the cam to it, then wrapped it with electrical tape.
> 
> reference pix from google..... not actual wires....


What about the - reverse wire lamp?
And finally, how did you find the correct wires for the reverse light?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

From the looks - His navigation appears to be aftermarket. Notice his control faceplate is similar to our non nav units (circular portion has less buttons) and built into his screen is a SD card slot for the navigation - both typical of an aftermarket install. (Or maybe aftermarket and installed by dealer) Fo some reason non of these after market options have proven to work 100% correctly on our NA Cruzes without loosing screen real estate or features (like USB port, steering wheel buttons, speakers, etc.)
Only UNAVI has proven 100% work as navigation aftermarket install for NA Cruzes but it also costs around 1K. Maybe we could try for a group buy?


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

any knowledge if the 2014 is in the same boat? Meaning the OEM NAV receiver without factory installed backup cam does not have an input port on the receiver for a camera to be added? I want to add a camera and do not want to add another screen in the car. The rearview cam is an option, but it seems way more expensive.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

I have installed rear view camera as well to go with my Pioneer headunit, pics to follow


----------



## Mistrykr (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey I bought backup camera for cruze from ebay and installed it. Also got power from backup light. After doing that I ran video wire to back of my 7" nav. but the 7" nav that came with my cruze doesn't have VIDEO input. I don't know how else to connect my video wire to back of my navigation. 

I have attached the picture of back of the navigation. Please advise if you have the same and if so, Please let me know how did you connect video input?


----------



## Mistrykr (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey Have you figured out a way to connect video input on back of nav system? I live in Canada and I am sure I have the same nav as yours which is with no video input. Please let me knw if you have got any other way to connect.


----------



## Cruze1992 (May 9, 2014)

Has anyone figured out where to connect the video???


----------



## justdofit (Apr 17, 2014)

As far as I have found mate, this is the only product around that will interface with the factory display.

NAV-TV Corporation: GVIF-CTS camera input module for GM/Cadillac vehicles


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

maybe this will help? 

found a post from a Chevy Sonic Forum. 



> Has anyone used the AUX Video input on the MyLink yet? I saw the AUX option on the video display once when I was playing a video off of a flash drive and wondered where the input was.
> 
> Later I noticed the 4th pin on what I thought was just an audio input. Some early video cameras used a 4pin 3.5mm plug to connect the cameras to a TV via composite video, but the pinouts were not always the same. Not knowing the pinout I assumed that since it was designed to work with iPods that they may have implemented it in the same pinout as the early iPods.
> 
> ...


*SOURCE :* Sonic Owners Forum



HTH


----------



## mahimahi (Feb 4, 2014)

phantom said:


> no fancy connectors, just stripped a portion of the + reverse wire lamp, and wound one end of the red wire from the cam to it, then wrapped it with electrical tape.
> 
> reference pix from google..... not actual wires....


Hi, Do you remember what color the (+) reverse wire was?


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey phantom i might try this as well. For under 30 bucks total its worth a try to get a back up camera !!! Might surprise the wife when she gets back from vacation. Thanks for the post definately doing more research now theres a decent option

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

mahimahi said:


> Hi, Do you remember what color the (+) reverse wire was?


Unfortunately, I can't remember the wire color. sorry. 

But, I'll try to check and post back once I find a spare time.  




silver2kws6 said:


> Hey phantom i might try this as well. For under 30 bucks total its worth a try to get a back up camera !!! Might surprise the wife when she gets back from vacation. Thanks for the post definitely doing more research now there's a decent option


no problem and you are most welcome.  



cheers! 
phantom


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just ordered the parts to try the mylink aux setup will let you know in 2-3 weeks when the camera gets here from a boat in hong kong !!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Poking around on GM Parts Direct I noticed that there is a separate cable that runs in the trunk if you have reverse camera or not. The composite out of all cameras is simply 2 wires. Find the 2 wires in the main harness of the trunk that are not hooked up and you should have video to your radio.

Let the factory harness do its work 

YMMV of course...


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

There was no factory wirring in my trunk so that idea is out.. 2014 LT2 with mylink. Anyway I wired up the camera except for the back up wire which i still have to find. Hoping more research will yield the answer. I hope to have all of this done in the next 2 days so more pics and updates to come. If it works like the sonic page Ill write up a how to !


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

ok installed the camera and wired up the wires according to the "backup camera cheaply" thread but still no luck ! no video will show on the mylink. Any idea on how i can test to see if any video will appear on the mylink screen or if they will have to program it from GM to show video ? Thanks !

Btw I used the black with white strip for the negative and the white line for the positive reverse light still no connection on mylink it says AUX so i know thats good and there is no noise from the speakers so that is good but just no video !


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

going in for inspection later in the month. hopefully they can re program my radio to accept video for under 100 if not then im throwing a cheap lcd screen in the sunglass holder above the radio. close the lid n no one will notice !


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

anybody tried installing these? 

Chevy Cruze Deck Lid Chrome Finish Panel W/Reverse Backup Camera



















phantom


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

The camera is not the problem the screen or software update is


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Does everyone with factory back up cameras get the grid lines that reflect the direction the car is taking when backing up? Mine has everything enabled but I don't get them on mine at all. And I know other GM models DO display them. Certainly makes backing a Yukon into a parking garage space a LOT easier as it shows the exact path the vehicle is taking so you know to turn it sharper os less sharp before you get there. (Yeah you know IF you drive it all the time but I'm talking a rental you don't own that I had)


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I'm talking about the Guidance lines I have seen on several other GM vehicles I've driven in the past several years. I get the triangle and the beeping when I get close. But nothing else other than the video feed.
> 
> I've had it only a couple weeks and its going back to the dealer in the morning to get that fixed while I am still on vacation.
> 
> To keep this from venturing completely off topic (my bad for introducing something off topic). The other part of my post about the glitches on USB playback appear to have been issues on the NEW 32 gig Verbatim THumb drive. I replicated them on my home computer but my original music files did not have the data corruption. Its currently undergoing a COMPLETE format with the HP formate utility. Windows was choking on a full format after several trys but a quick format worked earlier.


No guidance lines exist for us on MyLink.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> No guidance lines exist for us on MyLink.


Odd....well we will see what the service people tell me saturday. I was pretty clear about not getting them, they were pretty clear I should on mine....and it is a really large volume dealer so they should have seen a lot of these.

But maybe I'm wasting my time...but in the odd case I CAN get them working. I'm not going to let it slide. Who knows, ultimately you may prove to be right. In any case I'm pushing it as far as I can since they have indicated I should (I just took delivery of it a few weeks ago). Maybe GM came to their senses? Maybe I'm wasting my time... Need to see if I can find ANYTHING else not up to snuff before then since they gave me an appointment (service manager suggested that and walked me over to make the appointment and told them why and what for after talking with him and two others in their office) One of them verbally told me where to go in and enable it (told him I found that in the manual and it made no differnce).


----------



## Srabel10 (Jan 23, 2015)

I am REALLY wanting to do the same with my 2014 2LT, but where do I buy the camera and how would you install it?!


----------



## tigerz906 (Jun 5, 2015)

*Camera*

Hey i have a 2014 cruze i was wondering if i already have a screen what camera do i need to buy?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> No guidance lines exist for us on MyLink.


The 2015 has. Advance to 2:19


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

tigerz906 said:


> Hey i have a 2014 cruze i was wondering if i already have a screen what camera do i need to buy?


I'm a tad surprised the 2014 doesn't have that as standard. I think I'd try and order the factory GM part and see if you could make it work. But first, open things up and see if the wires are there.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

I just finished hooking up this camera today...

CCD Car Backup Camera Night Vision for Buick Excelle HRV Cruze Captiva Epica | eBay

Some info if anyone goes with this model:

Hole size you have to drill: ~1/2", I used a stepped bit
Power wire is not long enough to reach tail light, you will need to lengthen it (it's black / red 22ga wire)
Included video cable does reach the dash, but would probably not reach the windshield
It's reasonably centered with the right vertical angle (fixed lens obviously)
Image quality seems good enough at day, night is not so great
Grid lines are accurate for distance, but not really for the width of the vehicle
Shipping time from China was 14 days


----------



## cruzex18 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hello Rizard2012,
I am also trying to connect a rear-view-camera to my navi 600 radio unit. Although there is no s-video connector where you can directly put your camera male connector, i still believe it is possible.
when you still have those wiring schematics from the dealer, would you be so kind to post them on the forum? Perhaps there is someone who can figure it out. I would like to have a go with it. 

Thanks!


----------



## coasterdiehard (Mar 21, 2018)

Just installed a Pioneer 2330NEX radio. I have a license plate camera that I'm ready to install when it warms up outside a little bit. Just wondering where I should run the wire from the license plate to get inside the trunk lid. Any suggestions?


----------

